# Ubuntu 8.04 Broadcom 4318 WLAN funktioniert



## cyco99 (10. Oktober 2008)

Vorweg: Diese Lösung hat auf meinem Notebook HP Compaq nx6125 einwandfrei funktioniert.
Viele Leute, unter anderem ich selbst, haben Probleme mit Ubuntu in Verbindung mit einem WLAN Chipsatz von Broadcom. Zumindest für den Broadcom Chipsatz 4318 gibt es eine sehr einfache Lösung, die bei meinem Notebook und Ubuntu 8.04 sofort funktioniert hat.
Einfach über LAN-Kabel oder über einen anderen PC ins Internet gehen und dort folgende Datei herunterladen:

http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/pool/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb

Danach diese Datei über Rechtsklick in Ubuntu 8.04 einbinden. Ab sofort funktioniert WLAN inklusive WPA2 und AES-Verschlüsselung.

p.s. Eine Garantie für andere Rechner gibt es bei Linux natürlich nicht.

Genauere Hilfe gibt es unter:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2008)

Und das ist was besonderes?
Das hab ich dank erstklassiger Benutzeroberfläche nach meinen ersten 5 Minuten Linux über den Hardware-Assistenten installiert gehabt ohne irgendwo rum zu tricksen.


----------



## cyco99 (11. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und das ist was besonderes?
> Das hab ich dank erstklassiger Benutzeroberfläche nach meinen ersten 5 Minuten Linux über den Hardware-Assistenten installiert gehabt ohne irgendwo rum zu tricksen.


Wenn du einen Broadcom Chipsatz der obigen Baureihe hast, klappt der Hardware-Assistent nicht. Zwar besitzt Ubuntu in den neueren Versionen den Treiber, jedoch erlaubt Broadcom nicht die Verwendung der notwendigen Firmware in Ubuntu. Daher erscheint zwar der WLAN-Adapter, man kann sich aber nicht verbinden. Der Download installiert die notwendige Firmware über eine Drittquelle. Danach funktioniert WLAN inklusive aller Einstellungen über den Network-Manager einwandfrei.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir wurde von Ubuntu erkannt dass die Firmware nötig ist und ein Link zum Nachinstallieren selbiger gegeben auf welchen ich nur noch klicken musste. Ein paar Abfragen ob ich auch wirklich pöse Herstellersoftware installieren wolle später lief dann alles.

In meinem NB ist garantiert eine 43xx Einheit von Broadcom. Welche genau müsste ich nachgucken.


----------



## cyco99 (11. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also bei mir wurde von Ubuntu erkannt dass die Firmware nötig ist und ein Link zum Nachinstallieren selbiger gegeben auf welchen ich nur noch klicken musste. Ein paar Abfragen ob ich auch wirklich pöse Herstellersoftware installieren wolle später lief dann alles.
> 
> In meinem NB ist garantiert eine 43xx Einheit von Broadcom. Welche genau müsste ich nachgucken.


Seltsam! Bei meinem Laptop war es so, wie im Ubuntu Wiki beschrieben:
"New b43 driver still doesn't work without proprietary firmware, which isn't included in Ubuntu and must be downloaded separately"
Ohne die Firmware ging nichts. Einen Link oder Hinweis hat mir Ubuntu nicht gegeben. Vielleicht benutzt du eine andere Version.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Hardy Heron drauf.

Wie gesagt: Die Firmware ist zwar nicht "included", aber Ubuntu bot bei mir im Hardwaremanager einen Dialog um die Firmware idiotensicher nach zu laden.


----------

